# Migratory Bottoms question



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all,

We have made a lot of migratory bottoms over the years. We've never made them/shipped them with entrance reducers. Do any of you that use migratory bottoms out there use an entrance reducer?

Thanks in advance,

Rick
Western Bee


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't used entrance reducers in years.


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

I am going to use the entrance reducers you shipped me. I was happy to get them.


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

I made my own M pallets this year. I just put a 1x2 of various lengths in front in the spring til the hive gets up to speed. Other than winter I do not reduce


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

wbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have made a lot of migratory bottoms over the years. We've never made them/shipped them with entrance reducers. Do any of you that use migratory bottoms out there use an entrance reducer?
> 
> ...


I make my own, use them all the time.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It would depend on the depth of your rails/entrance. I use a 3/8" high entrance and never use reducers. If I used 3/4" high entrances I might need reducers. Mann Lake supplies a two sided board with a reducer that will fit the deeper side.


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

odfrank said:


> It would depend on the depth of your rails/entrance. I use a 3/8" high entrance and never use reducers. If I used 3/4" high entrances I might need reducers. Mann Lake supplies a two sided board with a reducer that will fit the deeper side.


We've been making bottom boards longer then m.l. has been around - we do and always have made the reversible bottom as you mention above, but I'm talking specifically about the migratory bottom - and perhaps should have clarified that it is only a 3/8" entrance and is not reversible. We make a ton of these as well.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Yes , on the bottom boards, and clip pallets too. Helps keep the winter winds out, and cuts down a bit on fighting when feeding. May keep a fat mouse out too, but the skinny ones have no problem getting in.

My wife, however thinks they are a waste of time.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

loggermike said:


> My wife, however thinks they are a waste of time.


Yours or hers? :lookout:


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Hers ,I think. Reducers are just another tool to have around handy when needed.Or just another piece of bee equipment to get in the way when not needed. Too many moving parts in this business!
--Mike(who just came in from unloading hives in an alfalfa field and only dumped one hive)


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Rick, What entrance reducer are you talking about.? Is it just a 3/8 shim?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

loggermike said:


> --Mike(who just came in from unloading hives in an alfalfa field and only dumped one hive)


Is that good or bad that only one hive got dumped?

I hate knocking pallets off a semi while unloading them. I always have a spotter on the truck now letting me know when I cant see.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Uneventful is what I shoot for. Have dropped pallets of hives from overloaded Bobcat. Flipped a pallet of hives onto the top of my machine once. I'd just as soon avoid such things. Slow and careful is my method. I have no one to race but the sun.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Annoying. It was the last pallet off the 1 ton , and it meant I had to light a smoker and put on a veil to put them back together. I was going slow and careful, but couldn't see the hole in the 3' tall weeds/grass.I dont have many smooth flat yards. Here in the mountains, everything is sloped , rocky or has holes. Bees get bounced.
I will never win any speed loading /unloading contest anyway.

So how about those entrance reducers. You guys ever use them or is my wife right (again)?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I built all my pallets to 3/8" tall rim. Newer ones I have built with 1/2" either way I dont use reducers.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

loggermike said:


> Annoying. It was the last pallet off the 1 ton , and it meant I had to light a smoker and put on a veil to put them back together. I was going slow and careful, but couldn't see the hole in the 3' tall weeds/grass.I dont have many smooth flat yards. Here in the mountains, everything is sloped , rocky or has holes. Bees get bounced.
> I will never win any speed loading /unloading contest anyway.
> 
> So how about those entrance reducers. You guys ever use them or is my wife right (again)?


You need to learn that your wife is always right and you need to just accept that. 

I will sometimes stuff entrances w/ paper towels or styrofoam if I feel they need to be kept from the possibility of robbing when gathering a semi load, but not very often, not usually.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> You need to learn that your wife is always right and you need to just accept that.


This lesson unlearned can be very very expensive!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Well she could be right on this one, anyway.
One thing I have learned is that the more hives you acquire and try to manage, the more one needs to eliminate those things that are not essential. Maybe this is one of those things that should have been left behind . Honestly, I cant see any difference in hives that have them vs hives that dont.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I am not in the same class as you guys, but the two hive pallets I make have 3/4" shims for cleaning the frames with Oxalic Acid Vapor!!:shhhh:

As for the entrance, it is a fixed 5" x 3/4". I guess if need be I can reduce it with blocks of wood if/when robbing happens.

I am trying to cut down on having tons of stuff that I dont need, and if needed can be improvised with something found on site.


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

RAK said:


> Rick, What entrance reducer are you talking about.? Is it just a 3/8 shim?


Well, that's my point. We've never supplied entrance reducers with migratory bottoms due to the entrance being only 3/8" tall. I had a customer upset with me stating ALL bottoms come with reducers, and since we never have included them with mig. bottoms in 48 years, I was just curious with what others do. 

Rick


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

For 3/8" I don't feel you need to reduce, not on what I assume is a production hive. I got some hives with bottom where the entrance is smaller than 3/8" by a bit and only half width of the box. I thought it was a good idea til it gets hot then the hives bearded heavily even with 3/4" hole in the boxes for other entrances. Just can't move enough air through that little bottom even with afternoon shade.


----------

